# Is this a weed or Bermuda



## MOJOERASER (11 mo ago)

I have darker longer piece of weed or different Bermuda type growing and I want to know if this is a weed or not so I can eliminate it.


----------



## MOJOERASER (11 mo ago)

Bueller Anyone anyone


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

MOJOERASER said:


> I have darker longer piece of weed or different Bermuda type growing and I want to know if this is a weed or not so I can eliminate it.


Looks like Bermuda to me


----------



## Murf300 (Aug 31, 2020)

Pretty sure it's Bermuda.


----------

